# Aurelli High Wheeler



## sfhschwinn (Aug 8, 2016)

Bought this from chuck last year without a clue of what to do. Front wheel was trashed as parts were missing bearings shot and cranks were unusable. Ended up buying a unicycle to make the front for $5 and back wheel is from a moped I found in the garbage a few years ago. It's fun to ride. Just have to paint and maybe have a brace welded to the seat post as it does not go in all the way


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 10, 2016)

Psycho escaped clown mobile......
I like it!


----------

